# Πρώτη στον αντισημιτισμό η Ελλάδα



## bernardina (May 15, 2014)

Την πρώτη θέση στην Ευρώπη - με συντριπτικό ποσοστό- καταλαμβάνει η Ελλάδα, σε διεθνή έρευνα για τον αντισημιτισμό. Στη μελέτη, που δημοσιεύτηκε την Τρίτη από την Anti - Defamation League, ένας στους τέσσερις ενήλικες σε όλο τον κόσμο εκφράζει αντιεβραϊκά συναισθήματα. 
Η ADL Global 100 Index κατονομάζει αντισημίτες όσους απαντήσουν σε έξι ή περισσότερες από τις έντεκα ερωτήσεις στην έρευνα «μάλλον» ή «οπωσδήποτε». 
Η έρευνα, την οποία η ADL ονομάζει «Η ευρύτερη έρευνα αντι-Εβραϊκών συμπεριφορών που έχει διεξαχθεί», βρήκε το χαμηλότερο επίπεδο του αντισημιτισμού στο Λάος, με μόλις 0,2% του πληθυσμού των ενηλίκων να εκφράζουν τέτοιου είδους απόψεις. Το υψηλότερο επίπεδο αντισημιτισμού βρέθηκε στη Δυτική Όχθη και τη Γάζα, αγγίζοντας το 93%. 
*Η Ελλάδα εμφανίζεται ως η πιο αντισημιτική χώρα στην Ευρώπη, με ποσοστό 69%,* ενώ στην αντίπερα όχθη βρίσκεται η Σουηδία, με μόλις 4% των ενηλίκων να έχουν αντισημιτικές απόψεις. Στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, το ποσοστό κυμαίνεται στο 9%. 

Το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα το βρίσκουμε εδώ.

Επειδή όμως έχουν μια κακή συνήθεια να μην δίνουν συνδέσμους προς τις πηγές, αναζήτησα και βρήκα την πηγή και την επισυνάπτω. Όντως τα πράγματα είναι έτσι. Και είναι πολύ θλιβερά.

Επίσης εξηγούν ως ένα βαθμό και την επιμονή στα ποσοστά της Χρυσής Αυγής: όταν κουβαλάς τέτοια μυαλά, ο σάπιος σπόρος κάθε λογής δηλητηριώδους φυτού δεν είναι δύσκολο να ριζώσει και να καρπίσει. Η άγνοια, η βλακεία, η προκατάληψη, ο ρατσισμός, οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας και τα συμπαρομαρτούντα μάς έχουν καταπλακώσει. Και ο ορθολογισμός έχει πετάξει από το παράθυρο.

Η έρευνα είναι αυτή.

ΥΓ. Αν διαβάσετε το άρθρο της lifo και διαπιστώσετε πως κάποια κόμματα λείπουν από το επισημασμένο με μπλε κομμάτι, είναι επειδή τα έφαγα εγώ.  :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2014)

Τα στοιχεία για την Ελλάδα είναι εδώ.

Η σύγκριση αυτού του 69% με το 24% της υπόλοιπης Ευρώπης (όπου κατά τα λοιπά είμαστε ενταγμένοι) είναι συγκλονιστική (ιδιαίτερα αν παρατηρήσουμε ότι αυτό το είκοσι-κάτι % το συναντάμε σε Γερμανίες, Αυστρίες κλπ).

Ακόμη και η Ουγγαρία, με εθνοπατριωτική δεξιά κυβέρνηση και φασιστική αντιπολίτευση στο 20% δεν ξεπερνάει το 41%...


----------



## Earion (May 15, 2014)

*Τα Πρωτόκολλα των Σοφών της Σιών ως κόμβος του ελληνικού αντισημιτισμού*

Ομιλία του Δημήτρη Ψαρρά στο συνέδριο με τίτλο _Προσλήψεις και χρήσεις των φυλετικών θεωριών στην Ελλάδα, 19ος-20ός αιώνας_. (Αθήνα, Μουσείο Μπενάκη, 18.1.2014).





[video]http://www.blod.gr/lectures/Pages/viewlecture.aspx?LectureID=1192[/video]

Από το 1925 που πρωτοπαρουσιάστηκαν στο ελληνικό κοινό τα _Πρωτόκολλα των Σοφών της Σιών_, επανεκδίδονται με καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς και ποικίλους εκδότες. Παρά το γεγονός ότι οι νεότερες εκδόσεις έχουν ελάχιστες διαφορές από τις αρχικές –κατά κανόνα πρόκειται για αντιγραφή των ίδιων μεταφράσεων-, από τα εισαγωγικά και τις σημειώσεις που συνοδεύουν κάθε έκδοση διαπιστώνεται ότι το ίδιο κείμενο χρησιμοποιείται για να στηρίξει διαφορετικά αντισημιτικά ρεύματα σε διαφορετικές εποχές.

Η αντοχή αυτού του πλαστογραφήματος στο χρόνο και η προσαρμοστικότητα που επιδεικνύει συνδέεται με τη δυνατότητά του να εκφράζει τόσο τον παραδοσιακό θρησκευτικό αντισημιτισμό όσο και τον μεταγενέστερο πολιτικό αντισημιτισμό. Η διάδοση των Πρωτοκόλλων στην Ελλάδα μπορεί να ξεκίνησε με την καθαρά πολιτική σκοπιμότητα της καταπολέμησης του μπολσεβικισμού, αλλά πολύ γρήγορα ανέλαβαν εκκλησιαστικές ομάδες να διοχετεύσουν το μήνυμά τους. Ενδιαφέρον έχει και το γεγονός ότι από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ’70 τα Πρωτόκολλα έπαψαν να μονοπωλούνται από τον συντηρητικό χώρο και άρχισαν να γίνονται στοιχεία της «αντισιωνιστικής» πολεμικής της Αριστεράς. Το πιο πρόσφατο στοιχείο αυτής της μετάλλαξης είναι η χρήση των Πρωτοκόλλων ως μοντέλου για τις πολύ δημοφιλείς σύγχρονες θεωρίες συνωμοσίας.

Τα Πρωτόκολλα δηλαδή είναι ένα σημείο σύγκλισης, ένας κόμβος διαφορετικών ρευμάτων που συγκροτούν τον τελευταίο αιώνα το φαινόμενο του αντισημιτισμού στην Ελλάδα. Και η ανάλυση της διαδρομής τους συγκρούεται με την καθησυχαστική πεποίθηση ότι ο αντισημιτισμός υπήρξε και εξακολουθεί να είναι ένα απολύτως περιθωριακό φαινόμενο της ελληνικής κοινωνίας.

Αναλυτικότερα περί Πρωτοκόλλων και αντισημιτισμού στην Ελλάδα στο βιβλίο του συγγραφέα* Το μπεστ σέλερ του μίσους*
_Τα "Πρωτόκολλα των σοφών της Σιών" στην Ελλάδα, 1920-2013_ (Εκδόσεις Πόλις).


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Διαφωνώ με τον τίτλο του νήματος που θα έπρεπε να λέει "πρώτη στην Δ. Ευρώπη", γιατί το πρώτη σκέτα δε λέει τίποτα. Συγκεκριμένα εγώ θα ξαναγραφα στον τίτλο ως εξής:
_Τουρκία- Ελλάδα καρντάσια στον αντισημιτισμό: το 69% των Ελλήνων και το 69% των Τούρκων έχουν αντισημιτικά αισθήματα. Μια ακόμα προσέγγιση των δύο χωρών; Είμαστε οι Έλληνες σαν τους Τούρκους κι ας μην το παραδεχόμαστε; Δηλώσεις δημοσίων προσώπων και στις δύο χώρες: δε φταίμε εμείς που είμαστε αντισημίτες, αυτοί φταίνε που είναι Εβραίοι. _ 
ή για συντομία:
_Η Ελλάδα ανήκει στη Μ. Ανατολή_

Ναι, το ξέρω ότι δεν δείχνω ιδιαίτερη σοβαρότητα, αλλά τι θέλετε να κάνω, να βάλω τα κλάματα;
Πιάνοντας τώρα μία μία τις ερωτήσεις της έρευνας:
1. Αυτό για ιστορικούς λόγους θα περίμενα να το πιστέυει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό Ελλήνων. Κι όπως λέει κι η έκθεση είναι το πιο συνηθισμένο στερεότυπο σε όλες τις χώρες που έγινε η έρευνα. 
Ερωτήσεις 2,3,6, 7,10: η συνωμοσιολογία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Και βλέπω ότι ακόμα και στα τελείως τελείως παράλογα και συνωμοσιακά (10) υπάρχει ένα 30-40% που συμφωνεί. 
4,9. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι ο κόσμος είναι οι ταινίες του Χόλιγουντ ...
5,8 Σ'αυτό νομίζω ότι οι ερωτηθέντες απάντησαν με βάση το πως βλέπουν οι ίδιοι τον κόσμο. Αν αλλάξουμε το "Jews" σε "Germans", "Americans", "Turks" ή ακόμα και "Greeks" η απάντηση θα είναι η ίδια. 

Άλλο που βλέπω στην έκθεση: 
In the West (The Americas, Western Europe, and Oceania), more educated people are less likely to harbor anti-Semitic views. 
In MENA, more educated people are more likely to hold anti-Semitic views. 
Και οι δύο περιπτώσεις νομίζω ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα της παιδείας. 
Στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας αποτέλεσμα της έλλειψης. 

Άλλη ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση από την έκθεση: where do you get your information about Jews? Από την τηλεόραση 52% (αυτά που έλεγα περί Χόλιγουντ) και από το ιντερνέτ (όλες οι συνωμοσιολογίες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2014)

Για να διευκολύνεται η συζήτηση, ορίστε οι 11 ερωτήσεις και τα ποσοστά του ελληνικού πληθυσμού που απάντησαν «ναι και «μάλλον ναι» (στην έκθεση υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση κατά φύλο και ηλικία.



1| Jews are more loyal to Israel than to [this country/to the countries they live in] | 60%
2|Jews have too much power in the business world | 85%
3| Jews have too much power in international financial markets | 82%
4| Jews still talk too much about what happened to them in the Holocaust |60%
5| Jews don't care what happens to anyone but their own kind |53%
6| Jews have too much control over global affairs |74%
7| Jews have too much control over the United States government |69%
8| Jews think they are better than other people |42%
9| Jews have too much control over the global media |68%
10| Jews are responsible for most of the world's wars |38%
11| People hate Jews because of the way Jews behave |47%


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2014)

Στο «Ο Μωυσής και η μονοθεϊστική θρησκεία» ο Φρόιντ δίνει κάποιες δικές του εξηγήσεις γι' αυτή τη στάση διαφόρων λαών προς τους Εβραίους, μία από τις οποίες -αν τη θυμάμαι καλά- είναι η ζήλεια προς το αγαπημένο παιδί, επειδή ο εβραϊκός λαός παρουσιάζεται ως ο περιούσιος στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη. Αν ανακαλύψω πού βρίσκεται το υπό τακτοποίηση βιβλίο θα το γράψω πιο αναλυτικά.

Δεν θα μου προκαλούσε εντύπωση πάντως αν ένας από τους λόγους της στάσης των Ελλήνων απέναντι στους Εβραίους ήταν, ασυνείδητα, και αυτός. Εξάλλου ένας από τους εθνικούς μας μύθους είναι ότι εμείς είμαστε ο περιούσιος λαός αλλά δεν καταφέρνουμε να [insert freely] επειδή μας πολεμάνε. Μάλιστα, μια από τις πολλές θεωρίες σαχλαμάρας, αυτής της ομάδας «Ε», παρουσιάζει τον πλανήτη ως πεδίο μάχης ανάμεσα στους Έλληνες (που είναι οι καλοί) και στους Εβραίους (που είναι οι κακοί). Περιττό να πω ότι και οι δύο ομάδες είναι εξωγήινες


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2014)

Δηλαδή, ότι το Πάσχα στα χωριά «καίγανε τον Εβραίο» (και όλο το σχετικό ιδεολογικό κατασκεύασμα που φτάνει στο σημείο να κάνει τον κόσμο να ξεχνάει πως ο Ιησούς _*ήταν*_ Εβραίος) λες πως είναι δευτερεύον, Παλ;


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2014)

Το βιβλίο στο οποίο αναφέρομαι είναι μια θέση εργασίας του Φρόιντ για την εθνικότητα του Μωυσή (ότι ήταν Αιγύπτιος) και μελετάει το θέμα ήδη από την εποχή της Εξόδου από την Αίγυπτο, πολύ πιο πριν από το «κάψιμο του Εβραίου», δηλαδή. Θέλω να πω, ναι, έχει σχέση, αλλά η θεωρία του -που μου φαίνεται και πειστική- πιάνει το θέμα από πολύ παλιότερα.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Όλοι οι λαοί δεν θεωρούν ότι αποτελούν τον περιούσιο λαό;
Ολόκληρο American exceptionalism έχουμε.
Μπα, εγώ πιστεύω στις παραδοσιακές αξίες: αμορφωσιά, ακόμα και των πτυχιούχων. Έλλειψη επαφής με το άλλο. Συνωμοσιολογία. 
Για το τελευταίο συνιστώ σε όποιον έχει ώρα το ακόλουθο κλιπάκι από ένα MOOC ψυχολογίας που παρακολουθώ. Ακούγοντας τον ομιλητή σκέφτηκα πολλές φορές τους συμπατριώτες μας:


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2014)

SBE said:


> Όλοι οι λαοί δεν θεωρούν ότι αποτελούν τον περιούσιο λαό;


Ε, όχι βέβαια.

Κάπου τα ξανάλεγα: αυτές τις αηδίες περί περιούσιας γλώσσας-μητέρας όλων των γλωσσών, εκλεκτού λαού κτλ τις λένε μόνο οι Τούρκοι (από όσες εθνικότητες έχω γνωρίσει), που έχουν και δική τους παρόμοια, τη θεωρία της γλώσσας-ήλιου.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ε, όχι βέβαια.



Xμ...


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2014)

Α, δεν κατάλαβα ότι λέγοντας «όλοι οι λαοί» εννοούσες οι Αμερικάνοι, πάσο.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2014)

Ο γαλλικός σωβινισμός δεν είναι κάτι που έχεις ακούσει ποτέ, ε;


----------



## Costas (May 15, 2014)

_Αν ήμουν αναγκασμένος να απαντήσω Ναι-Όχι_ στο ερωτηματολόγιο, θα απαντούσα Ναι από το 1 ως το 7. Κι όμως, δεν είμαι αντιεβραίος. Π.χ., θεωρώ ότι όντως έχουν πολύ μεγάλη δύναμη σε πολλούς τομείς, αλλά...μαγκιά τους, στο φινάλε· ο στίβος είναι ανοιχτός σε όλους. Εν ολίγοις, το ερωτηματολόγιο μου φαίνεται της πλάκας. Μόνο στις τελευταίες ερωτήσεις (8-10) βλέπω πραγματικά ότι, αν απαντήσεις Ναι, είσαι παθολογικά, ιδεοληπτικά και άρα νοσηρά αντιεβραίος (το αντισημίτης δεν μ' αρέσει, γιατί σημίτες είναι κι άλλοι).

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις "πολλοί Εβραίοι" ή "κάποιοι Εβραίοι" πιστεύουν π.χ. πως είναι ο περιούσιος λαός, ενώ άλλοι δεν το πιστεύουν. Οπότε τι αξία έχει αυτό το ερωτηματολόγιο; αν απαντήσω Όχι στις πρώτες ερωτήσεις για να νιώσω πως δεν θα με στιγματίσουν ως αντιεβραίο, πάλι ψέματα θα πω.


----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2014)

Κώστα, νομίζω όμως ότι η διαφορά βρίσκεται στο «too much» που αναφέρεται σε κάποιες από τις ερωτήσεις 1 έως 7. Θέλω να πω, για παράδειγμα, στις ΗΠΑ ισχυρό είναι και το ελληνοαμερικάνικο λόμπι, όπως και το αρμένικο κτλ, όμως όταν κάποιος πιστεύει πως η ισχύς αυτή είναι υπερβολική, σημαίνει πως κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πιστεύει παράλληλα σε σκοτεινά κέντρα εξουσίας και άλλα τέτοια (δεν εννοώ εσένα), εξ ου και αντισημιτισμός (ή αντιεβραϊσμός, όπως λες :)).


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2014)

Τώρα μόλις διάβασα τις ερωτήσεις και στα ελληνικά. Δεν ξέρω αν τέθηκαν ακριβώς έτσι στην έρευνα που έγινε στην Ελλάδα, όμως έχει σημαντική διαφορά το «Οι Εβραίοι έχουν πολύ μεγάλη δύναμη στον κόσμο των επιχειρήσεων» και το «Jews have *too much *power in the business world». Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι σαφής ο αρνητικός συσχετισμός που στην ελληνική πρόταση δεν υπάρχει. Εξάλλου, η ελληνική πρόταση μάλλον είναι σωστή: η απάντηση είναι έχουν, και νομίζω ότι έχει αποδειχθεί για ποιο λόγο οι Εβραίοι ιστορικά ήταν κυρίως επιχειρηματίες και όχι, ας πούμε γαιοκτήμονες: επειδή όταν κινδυνεύεις ανά πάσα στιγμή με διώξεις, πρέπει να μπορείς να πάρεις τα χρήματά σου μαζί σου. 

Δεν αμφισβητώ βέβαια το ότι υπάρχει έντονος αντισημιτισμός στην Ελλάδα (το ό,τι ο Κασιδιάρης παίρνει σήμερα περίπου 15% στο δήμο Αθηναίων είναι δυστυχώς λυπηρή επιβεβαίωση αυτού), νομίζω όμως ότι ο τρόπος που τίθεται η ερώτηση έχει σημασία, όπως λέει και ο Κώστας παραπάνω.

Επανέρχομαι στο βιβλίο του Φρόιντ που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Ο Φρόιντ δίνει, μεταξύ άλλων, τρεις εξηγήσεις για το μίσος κατά των Εβραίων από τους περισσότερους λαούς: η πρώτη είναι η ζήλεια για το λαό που εμφανίσθηκε ως πρωτότοκο και αγαπημένο παιδί του θεού-πατέρα (ο περιούσιος λαός που έγραφα πιο πάνω), η δεύτερη είναι η περιτομή που φέρνει ασυνείδητα στο μυαλό τον ευνουχισμό, και η τρίτη είναι ότι οι λαοί που διακρίνονται για το μίσος τους κατά των Εβραίων έγιναν χριστιανοί σε όψιμες περιόδους της ιστορίας, συχνά δια της βίας, κι έτσι δεν έχουν ξεπεράσει τη μνησικακία απέναντι στη νέα θρησκεία που τους επιβλήθηκε, αλλά την έστρεψαν προς την πηγή της: Το μίσος κατά των Εβραίων είναι στην πραγματικότητα μίσος κατά του χριστιανισμού. 

Καταλήγει ο Φρόιντ ότι «δεν είναι να απορεί κανείς για το γεγονός ότι στην εθνικοσοσιαλιστική επανάσταση αυτή η βαθειά σχέση μεταξύ των δύο μονοθεϊστικών θρησκειών βρίσκει μια τόσο σαφή έκφραση στην εχθρική μεταχείριση και των δύο» (Ο άνδρας Μωυσής και η μονοθεϊστική θρησκεία, Επίκουρος, Αθήνα 1997, σ. 188)

Να σημειώσω ότι το βιβλίο δεν είναι ουσιαστικά εξύμνηση της μίας ή της άλλης θρησκείας, αλλά προσεγγίζει τις θρησκείες ως εκδήλωση νεύρωσης σε μαζικό επίπεδο.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2014)

Palavra said:


> [...] έχει σημαντική διαφορά το «Οι Εβραίοι έχουν πολύ μεγάλη δύναμη στον κόσμο των επιχειρήσεων» και το «Jews have *too much *power in the business world». Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι σαφής ο αρνητικός συσχετισμός που στην ελληνική πρόταση δεν υπάρχει.


Εγώ τη θέση μου για το «too sth» την έχω πει: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?759-Πολύ-σκληρός-για-να-πεθάνει&p=6835&viewfull=1#post6835 — αλλά το «πολύ κάτι» είναι συνηθέστατο (και, συχνά, όντως ανακριβές).


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2014)

Εδώ πάντως είναι σημαντικό το πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται. Σωστή απόδοση, κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα ήταν: «Οι Εβραίοι παραέχουν μεγάλη δύναμη [...]» ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2014)

Ή "έχουν υπερβολική δύναμη".


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2014)

Δηλαδή, μια ακόμα διεθνής έρευνα πέφτει θύμα της μετάφρασης και της έλλειψης τοπικοποίησης. 
Πόσες φορές θα το δούμε πια αυτό το έργο; 
Παλ, έυγε που έψαξες να βρεις πως έγιναν οι ερωτήσεις στα ελληνικά. Μήπως έχεις όλη τη λίστα;


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2014)

SBE said:


> Παλ, έυγε που έψαξες να βρεις πως έγιναν οι ερωτήσεις στα ελληνικά. Μήπως έχεις όλη τη λίστα;





bernardina said:


> Το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα το βρίσκουμε εδώ.



Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειαζόταν τοπικοποίηση εδώ, μια καλή μετάφραση θα αρκούσε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2014)

Παλ, πώς γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν πρόκειται για μετάφραση των αγγλικών ερωτήσεων που έγινε από τον ιστότοπο για τις ανάγκες του άρθρου; Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σαφές τι ισχύει.


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παλ, πώς γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν πρόκειται για μετάφραση των αγγλικών ερωτήσεων που έγινε από τον ιστότοπο για τις ανάγκες του άρθρου; Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σαφές τι ισχύει.





Palavra said:


> Τώρα μόλις διάβασα τις ερωτήσεις και στα ελληνικά. Δεν ξέρω αν τέθηκαν ακριβώς έτσι στην έρευνα που έγινε στην Ελλάδα, [...]


:):):)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2014)

Με έπεισε ο διάλογος στο #21... :blush:


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2014)

Και από εδώ:
The data was culled from interviews conducted between July 2013 and February 2014 in 96 languages and dialects via landline telephones, mobile phones and face-to-face discussions.​Άρα, προφανώς οι ερωτήσεις έγιναν στα ελληνικά αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς με ποια διατύπωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 10, 2014)

Θέλω να προσθέσω ένα στοιχείο στην υπόθεση. Επειδή είχα την ίδια απορία με εσάς, ως προς την διατύπωση των ερωτήσεων, έστειλα email στο ΚΙΣ. Επειδή το κείμενο παρουσιάζεται στην σελίδα τους, τούς ρώτησα εάν ξέρουν ποια είναι η ελληνική διατύπωση της ερώτησης "_Jews have too much power in the business world". _Τους ρώτησα επίσης αν έχουν το πλήρες ερωτηματολόγιο στα ελληνικά ή αν ξέρουν πού υπάρχει διαθέσιμο καθώς και αν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες οι απαντήσεις στις υπόλοιπες ερωτήσεις του ερωτηματολογίου (αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να είναι καμμιά 40αριά).

Μου απάντησαν πως δεν γνωρίζουν τις ελληνικές διατυπώσεις και δεν διαθέτουν κανένα άλλο στοιχείο, πέραν αυτών που είναι διαθέσιμα στους πάντες από την σελίδα της ADL. Η διατύπωση «Οι Εβραίοι έχουν πολύ μεγάλη δύναμη στον κόσμο των επιχειρήσεων» είναι απλώς η μετάφραση από το πρωτότυπο του δελτίου τύπου της ADL και κατόπιν της παρατήρησης το άλλαξαν σε "υπερβολικά μεγάλη δύναμη".


----------

